# Rider vomiting and is sick. help please!



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

Hello, Today has been a good day up until I was feeding the horses for the night. I all of the sudden got noshious so I went inside and sat down. I was hoping the noshia was from me putting a board over our hay bail tonight to keep the tarp on it from blowing away. As I was putting the board on our hay bail it hit me in the hips/lower stomach area. I ended up vomiting. I vomited like three times in ten minutes. I have stopped vomiting food and now I can't hold down water. I have only been able to hold down a sprite, and only a little at a time. I was able to get a few hours of sleep, then I was up feeling sick again. I vomited up water because I had drank water hoping i could hold it down. I have also been really cold half of time except for now. Now I feel fine but when I feel like I have to vomit I get really hot. Its gone back and forth between being hot and cold when my stomach hurts. I didn't even get to finish taking care of the horses. I did not feel the beat pulp bucket up with water. That's like the only thing I had left to do but it still bothers me that I did not getweredone. I am worried if I move to much I'll vomit again or something. What does it sound like I have? I am thinking the flu But I want to hear what you think. And does anyone have any ideas or anything that would make me feel better? I bought my first riding helmet today and was hoping to try it out tomorrow. (More like Today because its 1:30 AM here) The thing that sucks is I can't ride if I am sick. So please if anyone had any ideas of what will help me with this in anyway I am all ears. God bless and have a good day/ night.

P.s sorry for spelling errors I am on a phone type this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I would go to the doctor or emergency room if you're really worried. Crackers help with vomiting usually since they soak up stomach acid, but aside from that I have no advice or other ideas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

I hope you're feeling better by now. The best home treatment for nausea that I know of is ginger ale and soft peppermints. Sip on the ginger ale and let the peppermints slowly disolve in your mouth. You can also buy ginger tablets in the vitamin section , a friend of mine keeps them on hand for nausea. Another tip is plain rubbing alcohol on a gauze or cotton ball, and wave it under your nose from time to time, just sniffing it. We use that in the Recovery Room for patients waking up from Anesthesia and for most folks it works well. (of course IV Meds also or if the alcohol doesnt work)
Perhaps your doctor could call you in a prescription? (phenergan, compazine)

But, I'm a little bit concerned that the nausea started so abruptly after a blow to your 'lower stomach'. Could be coincidence, or could be related. If you're not feeling a lot better by now, I'd say go to the doctor or E.D. to make sure of what's going on. You mention feeling cold and hot, have you checked your temperature ...any fever? any diarrhea ?

Take care,
Fay


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I am feeling a lot better now. I have not eaten or drank any water and have just stuck to sprite so far. Later today I'll try eating. I agree with it is worry some that it just came out of no where. I don't have a temp and no diarrhea. My nose is a little stuffy and I'm running low on sleep. ( only got one hour of sleep and have not been able to get back to sleep) but to her then that I'm fine. I hope I continue to feel better throughout the day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

